# Ich brauche Hilfe bei GIMP



## DarkLordSilver (3. Juli 2002)

hallo ! 

ichn bin gerade daran dieses Tutorial hier durchzuarbeiten ... ! 

http://traum-projekt.com/html/gimp/flammenschrift/flammenschrift.php 

aber ich habe ein problem... 

ich kann das bild nicht drehen..... wo genau uss man rechtsklicken und das bild zu drehen... ?!?! ich raff das einfach nicht...kann mir jemand helfen ? 

ich hb die derzeit aktuelle gimp version .. 

danke !


----------



## LinuxDau (5. Juli 2002)

*gleiches problem...*

jo, hab das gleiche problem... bitte hilf uns jemand...  
Die Dreh-Datei is im Kontext-menü irgendwie nich vorhanden, bzw. ich finde sie nich (hast du das gleiche problem ?!?)
ciao
LinuxDau


----------



## Vitalis (5. Juli 2002)

Hab mir mal Gimp angesehen.. boah ist das Programm äh "anders"  
..habs gleich wieder gelöscht.

Mensch Ihr  Also rotieren kann man per Rechtsklick, aber unter "Ebenen/Rotieren/90 Grad" oder über den Button im Bild unten.


----------



## LinuxDau (5. Juli 2002)

*THX !*

Ich glaube, ich spreche auch im namen von 'DarkLoardSilver', wenn ich sage:
BIG THX !
Du warst meine rettung 

ciao
LinuxDau


----------



## DarkLordSilver (17. Juli 2002)

waaaah sind wir spaken  

danke vitalis  wir werden dich auf ewig verehren und und vor deinen namen verbeugen sollte wenn er in den heiligen hallen von tutorials.de erklingt  (ja ich weiss ich hab zuviel herr der ringe gelesen)  

thx silver aka grafikprogi super DAU


----------

